# Harbor Freight Mobile Base with steel support bars



## playingwithmywood

wow I had not seen that dewalt made a new designed base for the saw

and at one time I had the Ridgid jointer it was nice and putting on a link belt really smoothed it out also another thing you can pick up at Harbor Freight


----------



## PaulHWood

I believe this is the older Dewalt Base. It is still same model number, but the new one is three legged which takes out any rock you get with four legs. Hopefully my stand will also mitigate this.

thanks for the info on the link belt.


----------



## bobasaurus

I installed one of these on my bandsaw. Works great, no real complaints.


----------



## codemonkeyww

Really great idea I was looking at getting the same base for my jointer and bandsaw. Where did you get the tube steel?


----------



## PaulHWood

locally, it was available from several sources, but ended up at an ornamental steel works as they had a thinner gauge (16). $24 for 24 foot piece, enough for both stands and some leftover.

Other steel supplier had 11 gauge for $31 a 24 foot piece


----------



## curliejones

Nice job! Snazzy with the black paint on the tubing. Happy to help.


----------



## Rivercityjeff

Thanks for the solution! I have 2 mobile bases in boxes waiting for hardwood. Now they get steel!


----------



## Viking

The steel tube is a great idea!


----------

